# Planne vir tree stand



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

gerhrd ek sal bietjie volgende week sometime met een van my vriende praat hy het v.d goed wat in sy garage rondle hy het hulle vir SA toestande gebou. Sal hoor of hy nog die planne het en of ek een kan strip v.d opmetings en terug kom na jou toe,ek dink ook nie eers die stands gaan jou meer as R200 kos om self te bou nie. Sal hom woensdag of vrydag gaan sien stuur maar 'n Pm as jy intussen regkom. 
Hendrik


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

OutaAfrica said:


> gerhrd ek sal bietjie volgende week sometime met een van my vriende praat hy het v.d goed wat in sy garage rondle hy het hulle vir SA toestande gebou. Sal hoor of hy nog die planne het en of ek een kan strip v.d opmetings en terug kom na jou toe,ek dink ook nie eers die stands gaan jou meer as R200 kos om self te bou nie. Sal hom woensdag of vrydag gaan sien stuur maar 'n Pm as jy intussen regkom.
> Hendrik


Dankie dit sal awesome wees.

Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

*Tree stand*

Hi gerhard was vinniger as wat ek gedink het hier is so rowwe skets gee maar 'n skreeu as jy nie reg kom nie sal sometime gou 'n paar fotos neem maar ek dink jy hoort redelik te kan uit maak, my nr is op die dokument


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Dankie man,

Dit lyk na 'n bakgat idee.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Buy a Bushbaby. They work well, are comfortable and you can move them in minutes. Available at most Pro Shops.


----------

